# another interesting article



## micronationcreation (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/int/news/-/news/science-environment-14827624

If only one of these could land in your back garden :lol:


----------



## 4metals (Sep 12, 2011)

It would be interesting to hear from a geologist how the gold from meteorites has melded into the geological formations we see associated with gold deposits.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Sep 12, 2011)

My experience shows the nuggets to be breaking up, not getting bigger. I don't accept the articles findings.


----------



## micronationcreation (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, it doesn't sit right with me neither, theories balanced on theories.

There is quite a good documentary about the earths core if your into that sort of thing.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0148vph/Horizon_20112012_The_Core/


----------



## Geo (Sep 12, 2011)

oh well. it only plays tv programs in the UK.


----------



## shadybear (Sep 12, 2011)

That doesnt seem right to me either.
if it were true than wouldnt you find platinum and other PM's
where you find gold, but this doesnt happen but in rare locations.
Wouldnt there be alot of PM's around known meteor sites or are they saying only old meteors
have PM's


----------



## Palladium (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/22392456/Asteriods-Platinum

Platinum from the NEAs:

Fueled by fears of a planetary impact catastrophe, asteroids are being catalogued at an accelerating pace. Nearly half of the 816 known near-Earth asteroids (NEAs) were discovered during the last two years (Evans, et. al., 2000). Much work remains, however, as less than 16% of the estimated population of asteroids greater than one kilometer in size have been located. The identification of mineral products including high-grade platinum has caused excitement in the planetary science community, pointing toward a source of low-cost materials for industrial space development (Cox, 1964, O’Leary, 1988, Lewis, 1996 and Sagan, 1998). While asteroid mining is clearly not feasible today, there are indications that rapid growth in aerospace technology and infrastructure could make commercial mining possible in the 20-year time frame.

Geology of Asteroidal Platinum Resources:
The geological characteristics of NEAs are governed by the environment in which they formed. Most asteroids condensed just after the formation of the solar system, as reflected by their age (~4.7 Billion Years). The environment allowed larger bodies, especially planets, to differentiate gravitationally - pulling PGMs as well as iron and nickel to the core. There is a strong correlation to the thermal environment as well. Bodies forming at the edge of the solar system cooled more rapidly, slowing or stopping this differentiation process. Smaller bodies did not develop sufficient mass for gravity separation, and reflect the original distribution of elements from the supernova event. PGMs are quite abundant in these small bodies, called Chondrites after their agglomeritic nature, and hinting at the original distribution of elements in the solar nebulae. Note the similarity to the formation of Earth, especially the sequestering of heavy elements in the planetary core. While PGMs may have been abundant during stellar formation, they are highly depleted in Earth’s crust, and are found in only a few locations on its surface.

Meteorite samples are the primary source of detailed data for asteroid chemical composition, especially trace metals. Platinum, rhodium, iridium, rhenium, osmium, ruthenium, palladium, germanium and gold are found in significant concentrations (ranging from 1.1-30.7 grams per ton for each metal) across a variety of meteorite samples attributed to the LL Chondrites (see Table 3). Up to 63.8 grams per ton of platinum is found in the top two percent of iron meteorite samples (both the 90th and 98th percentile PGM concentrations are reported for the ‘best’ iron meteorites in Table 3). Strong statistical continuity exists for the Chondrites examined by the planetary science community, providing a basis for the expectation that certain large asteroids match the chemical abundance of the meteorite samples (it is hypothesized that these asteroids are the source of the meteorites). However, without a sample returned from an asteroid, the evidence remains circumstantial. Detailed asteroid reconnaissance by spacecraft is has dramatically improved geologic models, but has only been carried out recently for a handful of asteroids. Spectral analysis of data from telescopic observation can sometimes be used to infer general geological characteristics such as bulk composition for newer asteroid discoveries.

Snip.....


----------



## micronationcreation (Sep 12, 2011)

@geo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhREYCs3vcc


----------



## Geo (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks. 8) very interesting stuff. i love vulcanism and geology. well duh. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 13, 2011)

micronationcreation said:


> @geo, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhREYCs3vcc


Outstanding!

Harold


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently the presence of gold and platinum in certain meteorites has been proven. I never heard of that before. Here's a story I found about the Melrose meteorite:

http://www.minsocam.org/ammin/AM19/AM19_370.pdf

macfixer01


----------



## rasanders22 (Sep 14, 2011)

How else would all of the PM's on our planet have gotten here? Most metals are made from stars going super nova. I think to make gold you need tempuratures of around 600 million ferenhite (I think thats about 320 million C for the rest of the world).


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know about making gold but it does get moved around in the earth by subduction and hydrothermal fluids as well as weathering and reconstitution in stream placers. The 2 different assays (F.G. Hawley vs American Smelting & Refining) on the Melrose Meteorite? don't even come close to agreeing with one another.


----------



## rasanders22 (Sep 14, 2011)

An interesting thought. I stated earlier that it take abour 600 million degrees to make gold in a star. Well in labratory conditions they have reached temps up around 2 billion degrees. If they could do that I wonder if they would be able to create gold in a lab. Im sure it would not be cost effective to do it, but just to say "We made gold out of nothing" would be pretty darn awsome.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 14, 2011)

If memory serves, it requires a nuclear reaction, which, in the case of stars going super nova, temperature is the result of said reaction. I don't think it's the temperature that matters, but the reaction. Certainly could be wrong, considering I know nothing about physics. 

Harold


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 14, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> but just to say "We made gold out of nothing" would be pretty darn awsome.



First law of thermodynamics (paraphrased): Matter can neither be created nor destroyed, just altered.

Deano


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 14, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> but just to say "We made gold out of nothing" would be pretty darn awsome.


Unfortunately, that's not how it works. Everything has its origin in hydrogen. Where the hell hydrogen came from, I do not know. Likely converting energy to mass, with the first nuclear reaction. Jastro explains there's three of them, each one forming new elements from other elements. 

So then, from where did the energy come?

I'm not a God critter, but, in this case, ask God :!: 

The *Big Bang* theory. The universe, ever expanding, and at an increasing rate, with all objects moving away from one another. Stars going supernova, creating black holes, from which it is reputed that nothing can escape. <very heavy sigh> 

I have a headache. 

Harold


----------



## Geo (Sep 14, 2011)

id like a side order of alchemy. anyone figure out how to turn lead into gold yet? :lol:


----------



## rasanders22 (Sep 14, 2011)

I did not mean "nothing" . I should have said making gold out of something that wasn't gold would be a pretty darn cool think to do. 

As far as black holes and that area, don't beat yourself up. Our world's smartest physicists cant even exexplain why gravity works. sure we can measure it and accuratly predict how it will interact with objects, but the fundamental reason why is still unknown. The best theory out there is a particle called the highs boson particle carry the force of gravity. However we still have not been able to detect it.

The idea I am really interested is the idea of zero point energy. Steven Hawking proposed the idea that the vacuum of space is full of virtual paired particles that pop into our inverse then anhilate each other shortly afterwards. If they are kept from anhiliating each other then there is a force created. If you have 2 parallel plates inside a vacuum that are close to eachother, there will be a force pushing the plates apart (or together I forgot). Researchers have actually done this and have measured a force being created being created from this theory.

If you are interested in reading more about this, it is called Hawking radiation and is a product of his work into black holes. He came up with the idea that for every bit of matter a black hole takes it, it must radiate an equal amount out. This can only happen if hawking radiation at the event horizon exists. One particle falls back into the black hold, one escapes into space. 

Crazy stuff I know. I would love to study physics but the pay isn't that great and I really suck at the math portion of physics.


----------



## macfixer01 (Sep 15, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> I did not mean "nothing" . I should have said making gold out of something that wasn't gold would be a pretty darn cool think to do.
> 
> As far as black holes and that area, don't beat yourself up. Our world's smartest physicists cant even exexplain why gravity works. sure we can measure it and accuratly predict how it will interact with objects, but the fundamental reason why is still unknown. The best theory out there is a particle called the highs boson particle carry the force of gravity. However we still have not been able to detect it.
> 
> ...




Amen bro, I'm fascinated with physics too but was always daunted by the higher math required. I recall seeing a show on History or Discovery maybe, on Hawking's updated theory of black holes. The upshot I believe is that black holes go through phases when they're actively swallowing matter and when the emitted Hawking Radiation builds up enough that it pushes matter away from the event horizon and they go through a dormant or non-feeding phase. He also says that black holes basically evaporate by release of Hawking Radiation over time and will eventually disappear altogether. The two plates you mentioned both having mass and thus distorting space-time, would attract each other. In the universe at large, dark matter (if it even exists), may also be causing an overall repulsion effect. It gets curiouser and curiouser.

As far as the assays someone mentioned, it's been a few days since I read the article but I believe it said the gold appeared to be distributed non-uniformely within the meteorite? However with pieces being found 26 miles away though, one has to wonder if they definitely even came from the same meteorite? They did tests available to them back then, I believe it said they were microscopically similar. I wonder if any modern tests have ever been run to confirm they were all from the same meteorite? We're taught all the elements heavier than iron are only formed in the most massive stars. I always assumed when Earth was formed the primordial clouds of gas and dust it coalesced out of came from explosions of previously exploded massive stars, and that all the normal complement of elements came from that. That theory does ignore however why all the most dense metals didn't migrate directly to the core while the Earth was still molten though? We know the crust is always upwelling and being subducted again but that doesn't even near the core. It makes sense that most PM's must have come from meteorites over time to remain in the crust.

macfixer01


----------



## Geo (Sep 15, 2011)

if my understanding is correct most of the earths crust has been recycled into the mantle due to subduction. there is very little of the original surface of the earth left. diamonds are formed from carbon that was trapped in the crust during the subduction of that particular piece of crust. there is also a theory that says the entire surface of the earth has a layer of gold deposit but geo dynamics has caused gold to become solid at different depths of the earths crust. it is an accepted theorem that gold will only solidify in white quartz. if gold came to earth from above the earths crust it would have had to be subducted where there was enough moisture to dissolve salts to form the acids that would eventually dissolve the gold so that it could be forced by geo thermal pressure through small fractures in quartz formations effecting the precipitation of elemental gold deposits known as load gold.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 17, 2011)

I watched a documentary on Steven Hawkings and his looking for an answer to the beginnng of time and his ideas of the black holes on Discovery channel I believe, and it was real interesting. And I had a theory on blackholes and I actually mailed it to Steven Hawkings. I got a response from his associate which I wasnt expecting anything at all. I will paste it here if anyone is interested in reading a theory.

*I was watching a tv show today that was all about you and the many things that your doing, I commend you sir on your outstanding life you have lead. I was thinking on the beginning of time and your idea's on the black hole concept. I actually loved it and thought your ideas made alot of sense, but you couldn't figure how to connect it all. Now I am no person of huge intellect, but I do think I am pretty smart when it comes to using my brain and I love to stimulate it. And the other thing that is possible when someone is so focused on an object or thing they tend to not see the answers right in front of their face. So this is why I am sending you this e-mail maybe it can give you alternative answers if you haven't thought of them already or maybe you have.

Now isn't it possible that all the space debris that has come in contact with the black hole gets pulled into it. When the Black hole closes in on itself that the positive magnetism collides with the negative and causes such an intense heat from friction that now the debris has a magnetic charge of different levels of strength with the iron deposits that they are composed of. Now with that being said, isn't it also possible that magnetism is the same as gravity in such a way that after the explosion it flew thru space until it reached the end of its polarized limit and to where it stayed, and I mean everything from the smallest to the largest pieces in space. Basically what I mean as in the way 2 magnets can levitate against each other such as in rare earth magnets can.
Maybe I am over stepping my bounds or maybe my ideas seem a bit strange or otherwise ridiculous, but these came to my mind and thought I can offer them in your search for an answer, if my ideas can bring light into your life I did myself good but if not, then back to the drawing board.

I thank you for taking your time in reading this and hope your life is around for another 40. Then you could help the humans get along so everyone on this rock we call home can get along*



XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tommy_Knocker (Nov 29, 2021)

micronationcreation said:


> Meteorites delivered gold to Earth
> 
> 
> Scientists have shown that the Earth's surface became enriched with precious metals from impacting meteorites.
> ...


One landed in my yard and I'm not sure what to do with it. It's non- magnetic but shows metallic with a detector/discriminater. It weights @ 10K and shows all signs of being a large PMG meteorite with a high content of Rh. I've no clue what to do with it. Any gainful ideas?


----------



## butcher (Nov 29, 2021)

It would make a good door stop.


----------



## Jado (Dec 5, 2021)

Geo said:


> id like a side order of alchemy. anyone figure out how to turn lead into gold yet? :lol:


It should be just a matter of hitting it just hard enough to knock a proton out and letting it decay. I have a car battery I keep stubbing toes on, will let you know if I get lucky lol


----------

